#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-17
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: je regardais ton bug pour la correction orthographique pour evolution; on dirait que c'est juste les valeurs de jaune pour la couleur à utiliser qui n'est pas correctement évaluée. Si je le change pour bleu, j'obtiens du vert ;)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: heh, bizarre ca
<cyphermox> je crois savoir c'est quoi, y'a eu quelques changements dans gtk qui pourraient impacter ca.
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: j'avais fouillé un peu, et je m'étais rendu à voir qu'ils avaient passé de gconf à des stylesheet pour gtkhtml...ou quelque chose comme ca
<mdeslaur> mais là j'ai eu d'autres affaires plus pressantes
<cyphermox> ouais pas de problème
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-19
<Mobidoy> The beast is back ! 
<deuxpi> <crickets>
<deuxpi> ;-P
<Mobidoy> lol
<cyphermox> qqn sait comment configurer un routeur Cisco pour utiliser le système 6rd de Videotron? au cas... ;)
<cyphermox> (en fait, ca me prendrait un pote qui travaille chez videotron pour dire ca, j'imagine :)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: je vais t'envoyer un mail à ce sujet
<Mobidoy> appel le support technique, tu sais jamais, ils sont quand même assez "open"
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: bah, moi c'est un routeur cisco 881, pas très semblable aux setup avec dlink ou autre
<cyphermox> mais bon.
<cyphermox> brb, je dois attraper mon lift
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ouais, mais le principe est le même
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: j'ai deja parlé au spport technique
<Mobidoy> Dak anyway, mdeslaur a quelque chose pour toi :-)
<cyphermox> yo
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: c'est bon, je vais communiquer avec Marc pour voir
<cyphermox> je vais aussi essayer de contacter Cisco
<mdeslaur> ouais, je ne sais pas si c'est possible de dire au cisco d'obtenir ses infos 6rd du dhcp
<cyphermox> au pire j'va dumper dd-wrt ou openwrt (peu importe) sur le d-link que j'ai ou un autre système puis créer des VLAN pour continuer à avoir ca correct ;)
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: toi tas deja mis ipv6?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: pas encore, c'est sur ma liste
<cyphermox> ok
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: mais moi j'ai un firewall qui roule ubuntu et j'ai vu des scripts pour automatiser le dhcpv4 vers tunnel ipv6
<cyphermox> ouais, comme ca c'est très facile
<cyphermox> surtout si tu veux juste l'activer comme ca, quand j'ai parlé au gars de videotron cet apres-midi, il disait que c'est actif sur tous les modems, faut juste activer si tu as un routeur de videotron
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-20
<Mobidoy> Je suis pas capable de sortir d'une boucle.... peux-tu me vérifier celui-là svp ? 
<Mobidoy> Oublie ca, j'ai trouvé un cas de OU au lieu de ET et ensuite, dans sa ligne de 
<Mobidoy> Oublie ca, j'ai trouvé un cas de OU au lieu de ET, il a fait ca à une couple de place inversé les 2 :-) 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: désolé j'ai jamais vu ni entendu mon téléphone avant ce matin :)
<tottto-drummond> salut la gang
<cyphermox> salut tottto-drummond
<tottto-drummond> la transition a 11.10 a pas été trop souffrante cybermox ?
<cyphermox> pas du tout, mais j'ai transitionné y'a longtemps, vu que je développe dessus :)
<tottto-drummond> ok.. moi ca c est bien passé sauf pour une chose je n arrive pas a imprimer avec ma Lexmark x4690.. mais bizarrement le scanner intégré fonctionne tres bien
<tottto-drummond> sous 11.04 tout fonctionnait bien
<tottto-drummond> j ai fouillé un peu sur le web et le probleme semble généralisé a tout ce qui s appele Lexmark
<tottto-drummond> petite régression apparament
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> tu peux m'en dire plus?
<cyphermox> y'a un rapport de bogue ouvert?
<gchilloux> bonjour 
<gchilloux> quelqu'un utilise vmware sous ubuntu 11.10 ??
<cyphermox> gchilloux: pas moi
<cyphermox> en général VirtualBox ou directement qemu/kvm tend à être plus simple à installer :)
<cyphermox> gchilloux: je ne serais pas surpris que VMware s'installe pas du tout pour le moment, faute de changements au noyau
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: vraiment pas grave, ca m'a permis de me forcer le ... et de trouver le léger détails :-)
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: vers quelle heure tu crois te rendre la-bas ? 
<cyphermox> pas sur encore, un peu occupé avec un bogue dans evo
<cyphermox> pour le moment ca va me prendre encore une bonne heure finir un test de mise à niveau
<cyphermox> je vais peut-être partir apres, pendant mon heure de diner
<Mobidoy> ok bin dit le moi, je peut passer te prendre... 
<cyphermox> bah je crois pas que c'est nécessaire, évite toi de prendre les ponts si tu peux ;)
<Mobidoy> je les prends deja, c'est le chemin le plus court :-) 
<Mobidoy> mais, c'est comme tu veux.... 
<cyphermox> bon, ben passe quand tu veux, j'ai presque fini l'upgrade
<cyphermox> j'ai pas le gout d'en faire 5 fois aujourd'hui, au pire j'aurai une VM
<Mobidoy> ok seras pas long, je me ramasse et je part
<cyphermox> ok
<DuCkNeT> salut
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-21
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<MagicFab> cyphermox, ping
<sipherdee> cyphermox: bonjour! :)  as-tu reçu des cds pour ce soir?
<MagicFab> cyphermox, avez-vous des CD ?
<MagicFab> ceux que je dois recevoir sont bloqués chez TNT
<cyphermox> MagicFab: je vais voir tantot en allant au bureau
<sipherdee> cyphermox: penses-tu être au foonzo pour 17:00?
<Chex> cyphermox: ill be dropping by around 7pm I think... 
<sipherdee> see you there Chex!
<cyphermox> sipherdee: oui, meme avant
<cyphermox> MagicFab: j'ai pas de CDs, mais je vais télécharger les Iso
<sipherdee> cyphermox: ok, je vais peut-être arriver un peu plus tard dans ce cas mais je ne tarderai pas!
<MagicFab> crap
<cyphermox> MagicFab: je vais en graver une couple
<cyphermox> 4 de chaque ca marche?
<MagicFab> je crois que juste avoir les ISO et les faire sur demande c'est OK. Fais en 1 x64bit et 1x32 bit, Live, alternate (1 de ch.)
<MagicFab> si tu peux, c serait extra
<cyphermox> bah c'est que j'ai pas de graveur sur mon laptop anyway
<cyphermox> j'aurai probablement 4 de desktop i386, 4 desktop amd64, 1 alt 32bit, 1 alt 64?
<cyphermox> j'ai un peu de swag aussi... une casquette, deux laptop sleeve, pleins de collants
<Ankman> heh
<Ankman> non plus ici
<Ankman> netbook
<cyphermox> presque fini de graver les CDs, après ca je pars... finalement je serai là pas longtemps avant 5pm
<MagicFab> cool
<Mobidoy> Qui n'est pas encore au Foonzo et qui vont venir ? 
<Mobidoy> oups
<Mobidoy> Qui ne sont pas au Foozo et qui vont venir ? 
<Mobidoy> deuxpi: ? 
<MagicFab> je m'en viens, arrive ds ~1h
<cyphermox> MagicFab: ok
<MagicFab> malheureusement TNT sont pas passés auj non plus donc pas de CD originaux
<MagicFab> A+
<Mobidoy> Kikou ? 
<Mobidoy> Qui ne sont pas au Foozo et qui vont venir ? 
<Mobidoy> hey idleone a.k.a pangolin, what's up ? 
<pangolin> pas grand chose
<cyphermox> pangolin, you promised!
<cyphermox> ;)
<pangolin> I did, sorry I can't make it.
<pangolin> Try to have a good time anyway 
<pangolin> ;)
<Mobidoy> If I had the Ubuntu Mobile , I would go pick you up but, I came by bus/metro
<pangolin> Even if you came to pick me up I couldn't go.
<Mobidoy> ahhh ok, next time
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-22
<cyphermox> Yo mobidoy 
<Mobidoy> Quoisser cyphermox ?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-23
<d2_racing> bonjour
<jackomozo> bonjour
<d2_racing> je suis en train de tester openbox... ça fait changement de kde 4.7.2
<jackomozo> très léger openbox
<d2_racing> en effeet
<jackomozo> sur quelle distribution?
<d2_racing> Funtoo
<jackomozo> :)
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un aurait une suggestion pour un portable avec bonne durée de batterie ( +/- 6 heures ) Processeur I3 ou équivalent AMD écran de 14 ou 15 pouces... Utilisation: Cours de programmation à l'UQAM. Fort possiblement cours et Labos un à la suite de l'autre. Donc, durée d'environ 4:30 à 5 heures consécutives ! 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-15
<edve> Quel est le meilleur firewall pour linux ? J'ai lu de iptable .. mais je trouve cette idée un peu archaïque ... 
<cyphermox> edve: dsl, j'avais pas vu ton message
<cyphermox> sur Ubuntu on a ufw qui est une interface simple pour iptables
<cyphermox> iptables reste tjrs la méthode au niveau kernel utilisée
<Ankman> on ne besoin pas un firewall a linux. autre que on a des servers pour protecter
<edve> justement il s'agit d'un serveur pour faire du VoIP
<Ankman> quelle serveur?
<edve> Ubuntu server 12.04.1 LTS ayant Asterisk comme PBX
<edve> mais je veucx le sécuriser 
<edve> Alors iptables est la meilleure solution ? 
<cyphermox> Ankman: that's so wrong. why would Linux not need security?
<cyphermox> if you have a machine that has port 22 open for whatever reason, you'll quickly see how fast people try to go access it and try to guess passwords
<cyphermox> edve: oui. iptables est pas mal "LA" solution ;)
<Ankman> cyphermox: what would you want to protect?
<Ankman> windows is f****ed up by design with tons of open ports by default. because MS has no idea how to make a good basic setup they introducted the firewall. after the code red disaster
<Ankman> linux does not have any open ports when you installed it. there is nothing you would need to protect
<cyphermox> doesn't mean it's not a good idea to have a firewall and a virus scanner
<cyphermox> or you should just give me your IP address :)
<Ankman> 70.24.188.182
<Ankman> no firewall. all what is open there is because i run servers
<Ankman> computer there is online 24/7 and that since years. not being hacked so far. although probes run from china and elsewhere on every open port all the time
<Ankman> while a "normal" linux user does not have servers, has different IPs every day. there's really nothing to protect
<edve> iptable est assez fort , tellement qu'il m'a tout bloquer hahaha 
<cyphermox> edve: c'est pourquoi utiliser ufw, il te permet de faire les règles facilement et a un baseline correctement monté pour permettre ce que tu risque d'avoir besoin, comme le dhcp
<YoBoY> +1 pour ufw il est très simple à prendre en main
<Ankman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1871177 to understand why you don't really need a firewall in linux (in windows you need though!). or why it's even worse if you have one than not having one
<Ankman> the missconception is that people think you need a a firewall on linux because you need one on windows. that's just not true as there are no open ports.  worse: a firewall brings an additional code base. which can have bugs and then be exploited
<Ankman> and a "stealth" user is telling a potential attacker that he is there! because the computer will not respond to probes, no return. but that "natural" behaviour is the send a reply that the port is closed. for exmaple if you go offline and some one probes your IP the gateway of your ISP will return "no open port". so it sends an answer
<Ankman> then there are proof of concepts. a C program with source code that you can read and then compile yourself. all it will do when started is bypass any firewall. that includes iptables and the windows firewall. the program is harmless, just goes online without being stopped by a firewall and proofs it to you
<cyphermox> Ankman: we'll just have to agree to disagree, no matter what ports you may think are closed, it's still good practice to keep a firewall up, no matter if it's linux or windows. 
<cyphermox> quoting ubuntuforums isn't exactly making a compelling case either
<Ankman> cyphermox: sorry was offline. yes, ubuntuforums might not have been a good idea to quote
<Ankman> still, no open ports -> nothing to protect. if you have a linux or unix admin at work or somewhere, ask him. he should confirm this
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> I'm a linux admin
<cyphermox> I worked with Solaris for 3 years before that
<cyphermox> I was a network admin
<cyphermox> and the forum post proves you *should* keep a firewall nonetheless
<cyphermox> the fact is, it doesn't give you a magic bullet to protect you from everything
<cyphermox> but it helps a lot
<cyphermox> you can never know what might come in
<cyphermox> with a firewall, for example, you could block redifinitions of IPs via ARP
<cyphermox> which is a great thing for laptops if you're moving around a lot and going to cafes, whatever, where the network is untrusted
<cyphermox> furthermore, stateful engines in firewalls help protecting you from return traffic, etc.
<cyphermox> conntrack is one of the kernel interfaces that does this kind of thing, provided a properly configured firewall
<Ankman> yes, you can selectrivly block "bad ips". that i do when i notice they probe for php exploits on my web server. but just having a firewall doesn't help if you don't know what you do
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> we *do* have reasonable defaults in ubuntu with ufw which make things work pretty nicely
<cyphermox> see /etc/ufw/before.rules
<Ankman> hmm
<cyphermox> which is the precise reason why I won't recommend to just use iptables, and instead recommend ufw, because it makes it easier to not block yourself out of everything, etc.
<Ankman> well my server runs 24/7 since years, no firewall. i just block a few asian IP ranges notorious for probes. that's all
<Ankman> never had problems
<cyphermox> if that suits your need for security, that's fine
<cyphermox> but what this means is that you're still vulnerable to more targetted attacks from people who know what they are doing
<cyphermox> and it's a server, not a laptop, the environment is very different
<cyphermox> fwiw, I seriously recommend putting a firewall on your laptop before going to UDS (or any other conference for that matter) ;)
<Ankman> i'm often in open wlans with my netbook (debian testing) and there are no firewall rules at all
<cyphermox> as with all things in computer security, it's a matter of managing risk
<cyphermox> risk in a cafe is pretty low, it's a small network, few people usually, and you can see what they do ;)
<cyphermox> at a conference, it's a whole other story, and there has been cases of targetted attacks in the past
<cyphermox> it's pretty much the same idea as password complexity
<cyphermox> if having a short, relatively simple password gives you the sufficient assurance that your data is safe, then it's all good
<cyphermox> if however you carry more important things, trade secrets, whatnot, then you might want to invest the brain cycles in remembering more complex passwords, multiple different passwords, using full disk encryption, etc.
<cyphermox> and even that is not a magic bullet, but I'm not too concerned with cold-boot attacks for the kind of stuff that I do
<cyphermox> especially given that it's all totally public stuff in Ubuntu, I very rarely deal with secret things (and actively avoid doing so)
<Ankman> if you are an intersting target (industry), then yes, you might want some extra security especially when having server running
<cyphermox> there is that too
<cyphermox> but that's still managing risk
<cyphermox> low risk = low need for security
<Ankman> but a normal user... i say you can install ubuntu or any other linux on a computer and expose it -as is - to the internet for years. nothing will happen to it
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> but then again, something could happen
<cyphermox> you can't know
<Ankman> as long as the tcp/ip stack is "healthy" linux itself should not be exploitable
<cyphermox> there will always be bugs
<Ankman> applications are. that's a different thing
<cyphermox> but even simpler than that
<cyphermox> people tend to enable things without thinking of the consequences
<cyphermox> e.g. if I enable remote desktop
<Ankman> no open ports: there is only the stack between linux and the internet. if this is okay, it shold be fine
<Ankman> yes, that's a different thing
<cyphermox> then I suddently have port 9100 open ;)
<cyphermox> on a desktop/laptop, it's bound to happen
<cyphermox> on a server, much less, but if it's not a company system there is also a high probability that people will install something to try it out and forget about it, leaving a hole
<cyphermox> you can't just think of open ports when thinking about network security
<cyphermox> there's also how the kernel handles icmp packets, any specially crafted protocol packets that it might want to listen to, multicast, etc.
<cyphermox> it's very very true that those are much less often used as attack vectors because let's face it -- people on the internet don't usually look for something to attack knowing what they're doing -- they're trying to find easily exploitable systems, mostly windows boxes with udp 139 or whatever open
<Ankman> if a "naked" linux is vulnerable to a "bad" packet then linux is broken
<cyphermox> but they are still there and explotable
<cyphermox> are you surprised?
<cyphermox> there will always be bugs
<Ankman> and they need to get fixed
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> they will get fixed
<cyphermox> for instance; this is an old one: https://isc.sans.edu/diary.html?storyid=6820
<cyphermox> or, way more recent: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1529-1/
<Ankman> latter seems to be a local user exploit
<cyphermox> it serves to indicate that exploits in the network stack exist
<Ankman> ok
<cyphermox> of course at that point you might ask the usefulness of the firewall to protect against an exploit on the kernel it's being run on
<cyphermox> then I'd answer, it depends, I don't know exactly in what order things are being done to process packets in the firewall, I suspect the answer is "it depends on the type of packet/exploit"
<Ankman> probably
 * cyphermox is not a kernel dev
<Ankman> am no dev at all
<Ankman> booting haiku on VM :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-17
<edve> y a t'il des connaisseur de Fail2Ban ? 
<cyphermox> oui j'ai réussi à me bloquer de mon serveur plus d'une fois avec ca ;)
<edve> comment te bloqué, tu veux dire involontairement ?
<cyphermox> ouais, fais gaffe à pas avoir des règles trop strictes au cas ou tu rentre le mauvais mot de passe
<edve> et les parametre par défaut ont l'air de quoi ? trop strictes ? 
<cyphermox> non je pense que ca va
<Ankman> on souvent peut bind interfaces au servers. quand 192.168.0.0/24 ou eth0
<edve> Ouais mais je doit accepter du traffic venant de l'Externe alors je ne peut pas bind.. 
<IdleOne> cyphermox: St Sulpice tomorrow nigth right?
<IdleOne> At what time you going to be there?
<edve> He did e-mail to the ubuntu-QC user list, actually he said 6pm
<IdleOne> ah ok cool. I deleted the email and can't find it in my trash :/
<IdleOne> you going to be there edve ?
<IdleOne> Ankman: Will you be at the release party tomorrow?
<cyphermox> yes yes, 6pm
<IdleOne> cyphermox: which metro is it at?
<cyphermox> Berri Uqam
<IdleOne> sortie sur?
<cyphermox> get out at the Saint-Denis exit, walk up Saint-Denis a few meters
<IdleOne> cool
<IdleOne> I will be there :)
<cyphermox> IIRC it' s just before Ontario
<edve> i'm going to try to be there because actually my company has a paging system and i might get paged with the kind week that just started .. lol 
<edve> Sorry for my english though* i'm actually french so :P 
<IdleOne> no problemo
<Ankman> IdleOne: oh, already new realease?
<Ankman> btw. if i have precise now, can i skip the next release and still upgrade in spring?
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> you'll need to go through the upgrade of this one, then the new one, when you want to upgrade in spring
<cyphermox> only LTS to LTS upgrades let you skip, so then it would be at 14.04
<Chex> ah release party tomorrow?
<Chex> I shall try to attend
<Ankman> cyphermox: thabjs
<Ankman> thanks
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-18
<Ankman> cyphermox: sorry to ask again, but to be sure i get it right: with precise i have LTS. means i can wait until oct 2014 (or even 2016?) and then upgrade from precise to what ever it is called then?
<IdleOne> Ankman: correct.
<IdleOne> You can upgrade to 12.10 tomorrow if you want to but it is optional. because you're running 12.04 LTS you won't be offered to upgrade by the upgrade manager, LTS release are default to LTS upgrades only in the update manager.
<Ankman> ty
<Ankman> i skip this one then
<mathben> Salut, je suis en train d'expérimenter git, j'ai un petit problème.
<mathben> j'ai mis un projet avec git sur dropbox, je l'ai mis en remote. Puis quand que je vais un push sur mon projet (dans eclipse) (push vers mon repertoire local dropbox), il ne se met pas à jour :s
<mathben> ha, j'ai compris mon erreur... oups, il vous manque un peu d'information. Mais quand on fait un push, ça va dans le répertoire .git... j'étais confu avec des fichiers existants
<mathben> je peux maintenant aller me coucher :p
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: Bienvenue sur Ubuntu-Québec! | Notre site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/ | Notre liste de diffusion: http://ur1.ca/55g0w (Inscrivez-vous!) | Si vous avez une question, posez la! | Release Party à Montréal ce soir au Saint-Sulpice, dès 18h! | Quantal Quetzal
<tottto-drummond> Salut la gang.. Allez voir la page d'accueil d'Ubuntu.. Avoid the pain of Windows 8 :-)
<cyphermox> yup
<tottto-drummond> je me verrais avec un T-shirt avec ca d inscrit dessus
<Thegarden> le monde ont tous rit a mon boulot moi haha 
<Guest69833> pas fort
<MagicFab> cyphermox, o/
<cyphermox> 'jour
<MagicFab> IdleOne, I see you registered. Still going?
<MagicFab> cyphermox, pas trop dur le dernier sprint? :)
<cyphermox> non ca va
<MagicFab> En passant je vais apporter le banner Ubuntu, tu pourras repartir avec?
<IdleOne> MagicFab: yes
<IdleOne> you?
<cyphermox> MagicFab: yup
<cyphermox> banner et tablecloth?
<MagicFab> IdleOne, yes, finishing up a couple of multisystem USB keys I want to bring
<MagicFab> cyphermox, j'ai les 2? LOL
<cyphermox> oui
<IdleOne> cool beans :) can't wait to see you 
<cyphermox> MagicFab: multisystem USB keys?
<MagicFab> cyphermox, oui, des clés avec plusieurs ISO dessus
<MagicFab> " Un LiveUSB MultiBoot permet de démarrer divers systèmes d'exploitation contenus sur un même support amovible." http://liveusb.info/dotclear/index.php?pages/about
<MagicFab> Le site est vraiment chargé/confus mais ce bidule fonctionne bien.
<IdleOne> yup I have made one of those also before works good
<MagicFab> IdleOne, very long to do on USB 2 :)
<cyphermox> ah shit c'est ca j'ai pas commencé encore
<cyphermox> oh well
<MagicFab> cyphermox, avez-vous qqs cd?
<MagicFab> sipherdee, tu viens faire un tour?
<sipherdee> MagicFab: si je viens ce sera juste un petit tour mais j'ai déjà un meeting de prévu à 18:00 et je ne sais pas à quelle heure ça se terminera.
<sipherdee> à tout à l'heure peut-être!
<MagicFab> cool
<IdleOne> cyphermox MagicFab what time you guys going to get there?
<IdleOne> +-
<MagicFab> IdleOne, ~6
<IdleOne> k
<Chex> MagicFab: your going??
<Chex> :D
<MagicFab> Chex, of course, I still have tons of swag. I will take a few years to give it all away ;)
<Chex> hahaha
<Chex> ok, I am leaving south shore office around 630, so ill be there after 7
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-19
<edve_> Bonne soirée a vous tous , je n'ai pas pu me présenter au Release Party mais je tiendrai a être présent au prochain, J'ai eu un empêchement avec mon travail :( 
<Ankman> aww
<Ankman> hmm, ils ont une live cam en la?
<edve_> Je ne sais pas?! 
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> je peu pas trouver
<edve_> so do i 
<Ankman> 32. Ummm... Didn't you say you turned it off?
<Ankman> --Top 100 things you don't want the sysadmin to say
<IdleOne> cyphermox: Thank you for organizing the release party. Always enjoy myself when I get to see you guys :)
<Ankman> you should put a web cam in place next time :-)
<IdleOne> it was a small party, only 8 people and to be honest i didn't think about it 
<Ankman> only 8, oh
<Thegarden> Nest time i'll be of course there
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-20
<edve> Commentaire sur la nouvelle version 12.10 ? 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-21
<edve> Une personne en particulier a déjà monter un serveur VoIP ? Car je m'interesse a en remonter un comme ASTERISK sur une architecture Ubuntu a la place avec le même interface graphique Web que l'autre produit. Je me demandait les moyens de sécurisation du produit que je peut recourrir ? 
<Ankman> pas moi
#ubuntu-qc 2013-10-15
<d3n4riu5> ola
<dsx> hello. 13.10 install party?
<dsx> yes/no/third funny option
<Ankman> anyine any recommendation for DSL internet in quebec?
<Ankman> residential
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> Ankman: Teksavvy
<cyphermox> dsx: yes, install party and release party, to be planned
<cyphermox> dsx: if you want to plan it, feel free to propose stuff on the mailing list, that would be awesome!
<Ankman> thanks
#ubuntu-qc 2013-10-16
<qwebirc66916> allo j'ai un problème avec ubuntu 12.04 lts. Je viens de le réinstaller vu que mon update manager ne fonctionnait plus... puis maintenant je suis pris avec le root bloqué
<qwebirc66916> ?
<Ankman> fonctionnait plus? que ce passe?
<qwebirc66916> allo merci. je n'arrive pas à activer le wifi... ça me demande toujours le root et je n'ai pas de mot de passe. Sudo me donne un message d'erreur
<qwebirc66916> je n'arrive pas non plus à créer un nouvel utilisateur. Il me demande un mdp. 
<qwebirc66916> je n'ai aucune idée pourquoi mon udpate manager a cessé de fonctionner
<Ankman> update manager besoin root permissions
<Ankman> activer wifi aussi jecrois
<qwebirc66916> oui justement
<Ankman> des users en netdevpeut activer wifi sans mot de passe
<Ankman> netdev 
<Ankman> mais il faut etre root pour assigner
<qwebirc66916> oui mon problème est que sans root je ne peux rien faire
<Ankman> "sudo su" demande mot de pas? et tu n'as pas?
<qwebirc66916> je ne sais pas mais j'ai essayé plusieurs commande sudo et j'ai toujours eu un message d'erreur
<Ankman> aucun un mot de passe (root ou user)?
<Ankman> sudo su demande mot de passe de user
<Ankman> sans mot de passe on peut essayer http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-recover-root-password-under-linux-with-single-user-mode/
<qwebirc66916> merci je vais essayer. mais je doit rebooter et je n'ai pas le temps en ce moment
<Ankman> oj
<Ankman> ok
#ubuntu-qc 2013-10-17
<dsx> congratulations on windows 8.1 release ;)
<Ankman> haha
#ubuntu-qc 2013-10-18
<Octopus_> test
#ubuntu-qc 2013-10-20
<d3n4riu5> c'est quoi les préalable pour être être accepté dans un cour en programmation 
#ubuntu-qc 2014-10-15
<avoine> cyphermox: tu conseilles de rester sur le channel devel ou bien de passer à ubuntu-rtm?
<cyphermox> ubuntu-rtm
<avoine> ok<
<avoine> cyphermox: est-ce que tu connais la commande pour changer le channel avec system-image-cli ou autre chose et qui le fait sans "flasher" le téléphone?
<cyphermox> avoine: tu as --channel mais je sais pas si ca flash le téléphone
<avoine> ok
<cyphermox> en principe, généralement c'est le cas vu que sinon on peut pas vraiment mettre a jour le système de base
<cyphermox> mais aussi en principe, tu devrais pas perdre tes applis
<avoine> ok, je pense que ça marche, j'avais pas mis ubuntu-touch/ en avant
#ubuntu-qc 2016-10-22
<shambi> je cherche des infos sur tor quelqun peut m'aider?
<shambi> bonjour excusez moi
<Ankman> yeah
